# Can i connect a wireless xbox360 controller to my pc?



## zipzappy

Hi i want to connect a wireless xbox 360 controller to my pc, i was wondering if i get the "play and charge" cable for it which connects via usb 
will it work as a PC controller if i connect it?


----------



## 40sondacurb

No unfortunately the play and charge does only that, I'm pretty sure there is no signal transition. What you need is this USB device that will act as a wireless receiver for your PC. 

http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-Wireless...9?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1185803812&sr=1-1

But I'm not completely sure about the play n' charge kit so I'll try it out, but I think this is what you need.


----------



## zipzappy

ahhh i see, i was actually looking at the receiver, but the only thing is if i get the receiver and the controller, i also need to get a charger correct? unless i want to change the batteries alot?


----------



## 40sondacurb

If you have a 360 then you need the charger in my opinion. Otherwise you'll be changing AA's pretty regularly like you say.


----------



## 40sondacurb

I tried to install is but windows couldn't find the hardware, I think you need that thing I posted.


----------



## Van Hel Singh

Will a wired Xbox 360 controller work?


----------



## 40sondacurb

Van Hel Singh said:


> Will a wired Xbox 360 controller work?


It should if it's built by MS. note should.


----------



## zipzappy

what i heard was you need to get a driver for it to work, no matter if its wired or wireless.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I got my wired to work with flight sim x without a driver...


----------



## 40sondacurb

zipzappy said:


> what i heard was you need to get a driver for it to work, no matter if its wired or wireless.


It should search for that automatically.


----------



## zipzappy

well im just gonna get the wireless controller and the receiver just to be safe, and the charger so its all good


----------



## elliotness

I found the Xbox 360 Wireless Gaming Receiver for a good deal here. Theres also a special driver you can use to get it to work with Mac OSX here


----------

